# Greetings



## Evil_Toast (20/1/15)

Greetings peoples. New to this forum. Been vaping (unsuccessfully*) since 2012. Started on the Twisp brand, but due to an unfortunate accident last night, am on the prowl for a new device. So, will now continue lurking.

P.S. [Jedi Mind Trick] ET, this is not the person your looking for.[/Jedi Mind Trick]

* Would really like to stop smoking completely this year.


----------



## Andre (20/1/15)

Evil_Toast said:


> Greetings peoples. New to this forum. Been vaping (unsuccessfully*) since 2012. Started on the Twisp brand, but due to an unfortunate accident last night, am on the prowl for a new device. So, will now continue lurking.
> 
> P.S. [Jedi Mind Trick] ET, this is not the person your looking for.[/Jedi Mind Trick]
> 
> * Would really like to stop smoking completely this year.


Most welcome to the forum. A good start imo will be the iStick with Mini Aspire Nautilus or the eGrip. All the best with your vaping journey.


----------



## Silver (20/1/15)

Evil_Toast said:


> Greetings peoples. New to this forum. Been vaping (unsuccessfully*) since 2012. Started on the Twisp brand, but due to an unfortunate accident last night, am on the prowl for a new device. So, will now continue lurking.
> 
> P.S. [Jedi Mind Trick] ET, this is not the person your looking for.[/Jedi Mind Trick]
> 
> * Would really like to stop smoking completely this year.



Greetings @Evil_Toast from Amanzimtoti
Wishing you all the best with your vaping and sorry to hear about your accident - I assume you broke your device.
I agree with @Andre's suggestion of the Nautilus Mini. Produces the best vape I have had for a standard commercial device for normal mouth to lung vaping.

PS - Toti rocks!


----------



## Silver (20/1/15)

PS - forgot to mention on the Nautilus Mini - you need something with 15-20 Watts of power to power it properly.
Putting it on a basic Twisp type battery may work, but certainly wont bring out the best in it

@Andre mentioned the iStick. It is a good device and more than capable - with its 20 Watts of power. And it is not too expensive. Personally though, I just find it a bit small in the hand. But at the price, there isnt all that much else that would work as well I guess.


----------



## Evil_Toast (20/1/15)

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. A good start imo will be the iStick with Mini Aspire Nautilus or the eGrip. All the best with your vaping journey.



An iWhat now? Apple makes ecigs too! 

Off to Google I go!




Silver said:


> Greetings @Evil_Toast from Amanzimtoti
> Wishing you all the best with your vaping and sorry to hear about your accident - I assume you broke your device.
> I agree with @Andre's suggestion of the Nautilus Mini. Produces the best vape I have had for a standard commercial device for normal mouth to lung vaping.
> 
> PS - Toti rocks!



Just moved here last month. Weather is better than Hillcrest. For example, I've forgotten what misty drizzle looks like. 



Silver said:


> PS - forgot to mention on the Nautilus Mini - you need something with 15-20 Watts of power to power it properly.
> Putting it on a basic Twisp type battery may work, but certainly wont bring out the best in it
> 
> @Andre mentioned the iStick. It is a good device and more than capable - with its 20 Watts of power. And it is not too expensive. Personally though, I just find it a bit small in the hand. But at the price, there isnt all that much else that would work as well I guess.



Who sells these items? 

In all honesty, spoken to the chap at Sir Vape. Not only is he local, we've also killed each other many, many times in the past.


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

Welcome @Evil_Toast 

As the others here have recommended, the iStick + Nautilus Mini is a fantastic combo and will definitely improve your chances of giving up the cigs for good...combined with some great juices and it becomes an almost certainty.

Since you are in the area your best bet would be to hook up with one of the fine Sirs from Sir Vape (@Sir Vape + @BigGuy). They could probably help you get sorted with something awesome, and they do sell amazing juice (from what I've heard - haven't gotten around to it myself yet).

Alternately, there are many many excellent vendors listed here on the forum which you can order from online and have it shipped to you.

Best of luck and keep asking questions until you know everything...then ask a few more

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (20/1/15)

@Evil_Toast hey dude its GiJoeSENIOR dude spoke already will sort you out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evil_Toast (20/1/15)

@BigGuy

We can discuss this over a game of Domination tonight.

Or hopefully Conquest on BF4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (20/1/15)

@Evil_Toast BF4 still in the plastic dude, COD AW yeah domination. 8:30pm


----------



## Evil_Toast (20/1/15)

Dude! Get that sucker unwrapped and give it a bash! It's like CoD:AW, but with Dedicated Servers, way less lag and huge 64 player games of Domination! And tanks! 

Will hopefully be on tonight, can stick AW in and play against some Mexicans/Australians/Martians.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/15)

Evil_Toast said:


> Dude! Get that sucker unwrapped and give it a bash! It's like CoD:AW, but with Dedicated Servers, way less lag and huge 64 player games of Domination! And tanks!
> 
> Will hopefully be on tonight, can stick AW in and play against some Mexicans/Australians/Martians.



Hi @Evil_Toast - several of the retailers on this forum sell the iStick and the Mini Nautilus.
I don't want to leave anyone out, but you can try Vape Escape (@LandyMan), Vapour Mountain (@Oupa), VapeClub (@JakesSA) and eCiggies. I think VapeKing also has it. Just check around on their websites and most of them will offer next day delivery.

That is of course if @Sir Vape hasnt sorted you out already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (20/1/15)

@Silver you forgot @KieranD from Vape cartel

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## capetocuba (20/1/15)

BigGuy said:


> @Silver you forgot @KieranD from Vape cartel


Huh what about me?


----------



## BigGuy (20/1/15)

@capetocuba sorry wrong person


----------



## capetocuba (20/1/15)

BigGuy said:


> @capetocuba sorry wrong person


Cool bro from the best rugby province

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Evil_Toast (20/1/15)

capetocuba said:


> Cool bro from the best rugby province



I'm confused by your statement. Kenilworth isn't in KZN?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba (20/1/15)

Evil_Toast said:


> I'm confused by your statement. Kenilworth isn't in KZN?


Please don't be confused  I am a born and bred Shark. My family live in KZN, Hillcrest, Berea & Durban North

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evil_Toast (20/1/15)

Phew. For a minute there I thought you said WP was the best rugby province*. That would just be crazy talk. 

* I will concede that WP are Currie Cup hair styling champs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ET (20/1/15)

i should mention that mr eviltoast is the one that got me interested in vaping. had quite a good few puffs off his twisp and that's what decided me on the whole vaping thing. if it wasn't for him and andre and oom rob i would still be smoking

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ashley A (20/1/15)

I used cheap e-cigs my 1st month, alternating with real cigs in between. The 2nd month, I also had used the Twisps. 1 thing I noticed was that I had to smoke a tabacco flavour and the Twisp was useful because it wasn't like the more advanced mods so an in between cigarettes and batter vapourisers. It didn't deliver enough nicotine for me as a heavy ex-smoker though so 10 min on the Twisp was not enough so I smoked it a bit longer. My trick was to get rid of the cigarettes all together (no hidden emergency stash) and then when I craved it, just stick with the Twisp until the urge disappeared. I forgot about wanted a cigarette after 2-5 minutes.In month 3, I upgraded to variable voltage and wattage devices after a month. Now I forgot what a real cigarette tastes like and prefer fruity and desert flavours over tabacco.

Maybe you can use some of these to help you get off. The Nautilus Mini with iStick suggested is a good setup and should give you a long run with enough options.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/1/15)

_Welcome to the forum. As you can see the responses come flooding in. I'm sure you will find a replacement device with ease here. In addition to find awesome gear. This is an awesome support system in your quest to quit the stinkies. I'm sure we will see a post real soon saying you have gone a day without smoking. Good-looking mate _


----------

